# It's Movie Monday! What are you watching?



## Monica (Dec 2, 2013)

The movie I watched most recently is The Hunger Games: Catching Fire. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend doing so. I fell in love with Jennifer Lawrence as Katniss in the first film and she did another amazing job in the sequel.







  Not to mention all this eye candy, right?






  Top 3 favorite movies of all time? (Cause I can't choose just one)

  1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring & The Hobbit (We already have our tickets to the Hobbit that premiers this month)






  2. Riddick Series - If I had to chose my favorite of the 3 (Pitch Black, The Chronicles of Riddick, and Riddick) it would definitely be The Chronicles of Riddick.






  3. Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory. The original movie with Gene Wilder just can't be replicated. I can watch this movie over and over again and still enjoy it! The oopma loompas are my favorite!





  So what tell us your favorite movie, or the best movie of 2013 (so far), or just the last movie you watched!


----------

